# Saleen Day 147 Triplets!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

next up is Saleen!! I'm very excited about her, but also VERY nervous. Some of you may remember she had to have a c-section last year and neither kid made it. All you guys generously helped with the vet bill for that. :hi5: :hug: :grouphug: 

Anyways, Saleen is looking really good and going into labor naturally this year!! Her ligs are low, but not yet gone and her udder is filling!!  She's got a bit of a attitude with the others today. lol She's staying in the main stall until we fix up a kidding stall for her. We just cleaned them out and sanitized them the other day. It doesn't even smell like a barn in there!! he he he


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 147*

Aw hope everything goes well this year! :hug: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

:thumb: Hoping for a nice easy natural kidding for her and you. Can't wait to see the adorable healthy kids!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

:leap: Can't wait till you get her up on cam!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Here is a picture of her today!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

What a beautiful girl. Nice udder!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

I love Saleen!  I bet she'll do great this time around. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

She's gorgeous    Good luck!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

shes beautiful! and such a huge udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

I hope she gives you 2 beautiful little does and spits them out PDQ as she's supposed to do! :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Thanks everyone! And don't mind the JR's playing choo choo train with the kid box. I guess they don't realize they don't fit through the opening right anymore, so they are having fun taking turns getting stuck in it. :help: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

She's on cam now. Ligs are totally gone


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

:leap: can't wait to see what she gives you!! ray: for a safe, and easy delivery!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Can't wait!!!!!!!! I'm watching her right now


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

What kind of bedding is she on?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Shavings


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Your pen looks so nice and clean.. almost raked!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

lol, thats the lighting, but we did just clean and sanitize the kidding stalls so they are very clean right now. :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Oh! She's having contractions! Yay! She is a beautiful goat. Can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

(I'm watching this while I am supposed to be doing college algebra homework, lol) (This is so much more interesting)


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

oh dear, cam is "frozen" hope all is well. I enjoyed watching her. She is a sweet doe.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*



bessmiller said:


> (I'm watching this while I am supposed to be doing college algebra homework, lol) (This is so much more interesting)


I'm supposed to be doing my online class work. But NOPE, on here watching Saleen


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

I think there is something wiggling out her backside . . . but I could be wrong . . . Ashley??

She's getting up and down a lot, and I think she's loosing her plug if its not already lost . . . Hard to tell on the cam . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146*

Hard contractions now!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

urrg! I have to go to work now..... I hope and pray everything goes alright! ray: Thinking pink!!!! :kidred:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Agh! I'm on pins and needles. Is everything okay Ashley? I see your mom checking heartbeats. Is Saleen chewing her cud?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Yeah, she wanted to see if she could hear any and she did!  :applaud:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Lol, just saw you giving her treats. How's she doing?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

She's being really restless, getting up and laying back down over and over. She's also licking her lips a lot?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

She is taking her sweet time!!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

I can see y'all in there. Is she OK?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

:hug: ray: ray:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

OMG! There's a baby?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

:thumb:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

that was rough. poor girl. I hope the next one is easier.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

2 kids out. :greengrin:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

A third I think?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

wow! #3!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

2 girls, 1 boy.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Yay! It looks like Saleen and babies are doing good!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congrats on a successful birthing! Good job everyone! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congrats Ashley  Im headed out so I cant keep watching but they all look to be happy and and so it saleen so Im very happy for you


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congratulations on the healthy triplets and mom!!! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

So great to see all three happy and active!  :thumb: 
Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Aww...congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

The kids look cute in their little sweaters!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

I love their little sweaters! Did you make those or buy them somewhere?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congrats!! I missed it...but got to see the triplets this morning on cam...so cute in their little jackets.  And so happy for you and Saleen! :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Looks like she waited until I wasn't able to stay up any longer then popped haha
Congrats on the three babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

I missed it too.... but congrats! :stars: very cute! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :birthday:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congratulations Ashley :hug: SHE DID IT :stars: And even gave you those :kidred: :kidred: that I hoped she would and even threw in a :kidblue: for good measure!! You must be so relieved :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Hey all, Sry, I've been busy all day. It was a very hard kidding. I actually had a call in to the vet and said we would probably be coming in. She wasn't dilated enough, and she was pushing, so the bubble popped inside. I had to go in and help dilate, and then try to find a kid. It was so packed in there I couldn't find anything. I finally found a front leg to one kid but couldn't get it over the stuck kid. So I called the vet, and then tried one more time and finally found a back leg! I got one back leg out, tried to get the other and nope, couldn't get it. Then I pushed the one I got back in and was able to find the other leg and pull it up since it was tucked under the kids body. Then I pulled and baby out!!! Both my mom and I just started crying, so emotional. lol We were so happy to have a live kid! Once I unstopped the blocked kid the others came pretty easy.

Saleen had 2 girls and a boy. She is having a hard time passing the placenta and is still crampy and unhappy, but doing better than she was.

ok:
All togther:









Buckling(last out)

















Doeling(who was the one blocking up the works!!)









Doeling(2nd out)









And Jen got me the sweaters! They fit perfect!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Love the sweaters! too cute! That must have been scary! :hug: glad she is doing better!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

That does sound unnerving! I'm so glad everything was ok in the end.

p.s. Love the sweaters! Now I want to make some.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Saleen Day 146 Hard Contractions now!!!!!!*

Congrats on the beautiful babies, and so glad everything turned out good.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so glad you didn't have a repeat of her last kidding. The fact that you didn't have to take her in to the vet and everyone is alive and healthy is so very awesome!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh! So glad everyone is feeling better, and I wish all four a speedy recovery/growth. Adorable little ones though! Happy all went better than last time.

Congrats again on the little bundles, and congrats to momma saleen for getting through it all


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! Sweaters look great! I couldn't tear my eyes off of the screen!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he, Jen your sweaters are a big hit everywhere!! Everyone wants them. lol Thanks so much for them, they are great!!

Saleen passed the rest of the plcenta overnight, but still isn't feeling great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute and I love the sweaters.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The lady that made the sweaters for me to give to Ashley as a gift (for last year kidding out a bunch of my does while I had surgery) still makes them. She is a military wife and needs things to keep her busy! If you are interested shoot me a pm and I can put you in touch with her.

Ashey- Super job about Saleen!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SO cute!


----------

